# Clearing Mailman's Queue...

## ckoeber

I have a hopefully simple question; how do I clear Mailman's notification queue? I have synced the Mailman list using sync-members and I didn't add the option to not notify the administrators of the list.

So now I have well over 6 thousand notifications pending. I stopped the notifications from flowing by simply stopping the mailman service but how do I clear the queue so that the notifications do not go out?

Thank you fore your time.

----------

## ckoeber

 *ckoeber wrote:*   

> I have a hopefully simple question; how do I clear Mailman's notification queue? I have synced the Mailman list using sync-members and I didn't add the option to not notify the administrators of the list.
> 
> So now I have well over 6 thousand notifications pending. I stopped the notifications from flowing by simply stopping the mailman service but how do I clear the queue so that the notifications do not go out?
> 
> Thank you fore your time.

 

This question was answered via Mailman's forums:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Most if not all will be in Mailman's out/ queue some may be in the
> 
>  virgin/ queue. You can probably identify them by time stamp and if in
> ...

 

----------

